# papers??



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning,

am I forgetting anything? will be leaving around Christmas..crossing at columbia

copies of driver license, passport, titles for truck and boat, motor and trailer, dog papers, insurance papers...certified copy of birth certificate...on line banking set up, bill pay set up...limited clothing, a few kitchen stuff, old flat screen tv, etc.

will be relocating to mazatlan area..

thanking all in advance..

good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

A copy of the registration was not good enough at KM21 south of Nogales, they wanted to see the original also...Have fun.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like you're all set. A couple of things I would recommend would be to bring a few pesos with you. No need for more than a few thousand, but a lot (most?) of the Pemex stations on your route will not accept credit cards from the US. Also, and you're probably already all over this, don't forget to file a travel notice with your credit card company. I assume they all work in a similar manner, but my card company is quick on the trigger when "out of area" purchases start showing up. 
Happy travels,
Bodega (Celaya)


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Bring with you newer shoes/sandals/flipflops and a couple of small electric fans. Not so easy to find here, and not of great quality.

You mentioned kitchen stuff, yes, if you like to cook at all, find room for a basic pot or two, knives of various sizes and descriptions, and plates that can be used in a microwave.

Don't go too limited on the clothing, especially everyday casual short pants.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Don't go too limited on the clothing, especially everyday casual short pants.


I prefer skirts.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

When you stop for gas, be friendly but get out and watch the pump. They can be pretty quick about starting pumping without zeroing out the pump pocketing the extra pesos, this is very common. Make sure they zero out the pump.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

What is/will be your intended visa classification in Meixco?: Tourist, Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente? If Tourist, your vehicles (and you) will be limited to 180 days. If Temporal (assuming that you don't already have it), that must be obtained in the US at a Mexican Consulate. Same with the Permanente with the exception that one CANNOT own/bring in foreign plated vehicles with that visa classification.

If you already knew all of this, great!

P.S. Crossing at that time of the year you will incur mucho traffic.... Mexicans coming down for Christmas. Plan on a lot of traffic and even delays at the normal placid Colombia (notice spelling) crossing. 

Good luck with your 'change in life'.


----------

